# Residential Generator Rotor Diodes



## bahtah (Dec 21, 2010)

*residential generator diodes*

What is the Model Number of the generator? There are Coleman Repair Manuals available to view on-line if you have the model number. That would be my best guess to getting the correct diode information.


----------



## Estimator4 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Diodes*

Model Coleman Powermate 10 kw - pm 0621011, I have the service manual but little to no help, did get the diode part number but no spec. Helper removed diodes didn't note direction, problem number 2.....

kim


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Post the part # actually on the defective ones, and a pic would be helpful too.


----------



## Estimator4 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Diodes*

Part number D2/125 25A (axle lead) 25A 1300 volts.

http://www.mig-welding.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=22205&page=2

This forum page has a photo of the diode, the thread is asking the same question as I am but they are in the UK and I'm looking for a US source.

Thanks 

Kim


----------

